# PLease help identify this fish!



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

Pleas ehelp me identify this fish.

I bought it as a 'Butterfly Plec' and was told it would thrive in coldwater with goldfish. I'm not so sure, this morning I found it floating upside down on the bottom of the tank.

Can you correctly identify it for me?

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/8712/s73f2294.jpg


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

It does look like a butterfly plecostomus but the lighting is poor and I can't see it's top fin or coloring very well. Plecos are very much tropical fish, don't believe everything the stores tell you ALWAYS do your own research.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like it might be a hillstream loach of some sort...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It looks like a butterfly pleco to me, but as mentioned above the plecos should be kept in the warmer water of tropical fish. 

Golden dojo loaches are the only bottom feeder I can think of that works with the goldfish temps.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

LOL i agree goldfish like cold water but i will not agree that they cant thrive in a tropical setup.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

That is a Beaufortia kweichowensis (Butterfly hillstream loach) and it needs a special setup, i have done alot of research on these little guys because i really want some... They would be good in Goldfish temps but they need very high oxygen content and alot of water movement... It alsoneeds vwery clean water, i don't have much experience with gold fish but from what i have heard they produce alot of waste, probably not a good match...

here is a link with more info and a good picture:
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/beaufortia-kweichowensis/?searchterm=chinese hillstream


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I have plecos with my goldfish but I kind of have to keep it at the top range for goldfish and bottom range for plecos. I try to keep it at 73-75F degrees. Above that too much and it's no good for the goldfish. They slow down and just dont like it. Too much colder then that and it's probably torture on the pleco. They can survive, but they wont "thrive" if the water is too cold. Right now I have two tanks with goldfish and each tank has a pleco. They are doing fine so it can be done.

My FIL has had plecos in an outdoor pond but we live in Southern California and it doesnt get too cold. Also my LFS has plecos with goldfish.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

It is a hillstream I hve 2


----------

